# Your favorite rice recipie?



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a bad experience as a child and as a result have not been able to eat rice without it inflicting the gag reflex. That was thirty years ago. Recently I tried it and managed to get it down so it seems I might finally be over my aversion to rice. Problem is, I have no idea how to cook with it. So what is your favorite, every day, go-to rice recipie?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

My all time favorite is Thai fried rice. I also like dirty rice and rice pilau. Hubby loves hamburger and gravy over rice. I made swiss steak and rice for dinner tonight. I like to use jasmine or basmati rice.

Thai fried rice

http://thaifood.about.com/od/thairecipes/r/friedricerecipe.htm

Dirty Rice

Brown a pound of ground beef with about a 1/2 cup each chopped onion, celery, bell peppers and carrots. Drain grease. Season with creole seasoning to taste. Add a cup of frozen peas and a cup of uncooked rice. Pour over all 2 cups of chicken or beef broth. Simmer for 25 mins or until the rice absorbs all the liquid.

This is similar to my pilau, I don't use the apricots though.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1739,159191-231196,00.html 

Swiss steak/smothered steak

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/a-good-smothered-steak/


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Plain and simple- brown rice and black beans slathered in butter and sea salt- food of the gods, yum!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Spanish rice, with bacon in it. :thumb:


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

simple

2 water to 1 rice
dash of salt
pinch of Saffron
zest of half a lemon
bring water to a boil
add rice
cover
reduce heat to simmer
20 minutes

Add a pat of butter to a serving size. Best rice dish for fish/seafood.

No muss, no fuss, just good eatin'


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Pretty much anything you could put over potatoes you can put over rice.

This is really good too, I like to sub asparagus for the green beans sometimes:

Chicken and rice casserole

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../chicken-and-rice-casserole-recipe/index.html


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spiced Basmati Rice*
15 oz Basmati rice
4 C water
3 T vegetable oil
1 onion, chopped
Â½ green chili, seeded, chopped
Â½ t garlic, minced
Â½ t garam masala
1 t salt	
2 C chicken stock

Pick over the rice and put in a bowl. Wash the rice gently through several changes of cool water. Drain. Pour the 4 cups of water over the rice in a bowl and let it soak for 30 minutes. Drain again for 20 minutes. 
Put the oil in a heavy pot over medium heat. When hot, sautÃ© the onions until just starting to brown. Add the rice, chili, garlic, garam masala, and salt. Stir gently 3-4 minutes. If the rice begins to stick, turn the heat down slightly. Pour in the stock and bring to a boil. Cover and turn the heat down very, very low and cook for 25 minutes. If you wanted, you could put the pan in a pre-heated 325 degree oven for 25 minutes. 

*Buttery Rice with Onions*
Â½ stick of butter
1 â2 onions, chopped
15 oz long-grain rice
1 t salt	
2 Â½ C water

Melt the butter in a heavy pot over medium heat. Sauteâ the onions until translucent. Do not let them brown. Add the rice and salt. Stir for 1 minute. Add the water and bring to a boil. Cover and turn heat very, very low and cook for 25 minutes. 

*Rice with Peas*
15 oz long-grain rice
4 C plus 2 C water
3 T vegetable oil
1 t cumin seeds
1 onion, chopped
5-6 oz frozen peas, defrosted
1 t salt	

Wash the rice in several changes of water and drain. Put the rice in a bowl and cover with 2 pints of water and soak for 30 minutes. Drain. 
To a heavy pan, heat the oil over medium heat. When hot, add the cumin seeds. Stir them for 3 seconds. Add the onions. Sauteâ until just beginning to brown. Add the peas, rice, and salt. Sauteâ 3-4 minutes. Add 1 pint of water and bring to a boil. Cover, turn heat very, very low, and cook for 25 minutes. Turn off heat and let the pan sit, covered, undisturbed for another 5 minutes. Stir gently prior to serving. 

*Basmati Lime Rice*
1 t vegetable oil or butter
2 t fresh cilantro, chopped
2/3 C basmati rice
1 C water 
Â½ t salt
1 lime

Heat oil or butter over low heat. Add rice and lime juice and stir for 1 minute. Add water and salt. Bring to a rolling boil. Cover, lower heat, and simmer for about 25 minutes. Fluff rice with fork.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I get the most use out of my rice as a burrito filling (along with beans and meat) or in my stuffed peppers.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

coconut rice -

Just make a basic batch of rice,)I prefer basmati or jasmine) and mix in 1 or two tablespoons of coconut milk - excellent for when you are having spicy dishes like curry!

Kris


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Chops & Rice

Brown pork chops in a dish with a tight fitting lid in small amount of oil.

Add tomato juice or water to cover.

Dump in a cup of rice, a couple fresh tomatoes peeled/quartered or canned tomatoes, a large onion quartered, a bell pepper seeded and quarted and S&P.

Cover tightly, bring to boil, reduce heat to low simmer and walk away for an hour.

Great one dish meal or add a green side and dinner is done.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know if you like white rice but here is a great tip to make the white rice nice an fluffy to add with pork chops or make a great stir-fry.. Most of the times now we use the fluffy white rice for our stir-frys..

Rinsing the rice reduces its starchiness, making for a fluffy, not sticky, product.

Ingredients
1 cup uncooked long-grain rice 
1 1/2 cups water 
1 teaspoon vegetable oil 

Preparation
Place rice in a large bowl. Rinse with water 4 or 7 times or until water is no longer cloudy. Drain.

Bring rice, 1 1/2 cups water, and oil to a boil in a heavy saucepan. 
Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 15 minutes or until 
done. 
Remove from heat, and let stand 10 minutes.
Fluff with a fork.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

THis is a little uncommon, muc more common in ItalyThey are fried rice balls or arancini as they are called in italy since they look like little oranges. Essentially you start with cooked white rice, although you can use brown but the stickier the rice, the better since you are making balls. You take the rice add an egg, grated cheese of your choice, salt( keeping in mind hte cheese is also salty), chopped garlic and chopped parsley. Take a large spoonful in your hand and roll them into balls, more like ovals. The oval is much better for pan cooking, you can roll them into round balls if you decide to deep fry. Once you creat the ball, cover evenly with your choice of bread crumb. Then fry until golden brown. Sorry there are no amounts to the recipe, you just kind of eye it up and add seasonings to your taste. Add more eggs if you use more rice. You don't want it to be gooey, you just want the rice to stick to itself. Wetting your hands while forming the balls makes it much easier as the rice won't stick to your hands that way.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

From Lowcountry SC, rice and maters.

Cook your rice as normal, with a couple of diced tomatoes and a few pats of butter thrown in. The cheap, every day version of the pilau.

dawn


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I posted my favorite rice recipe two days ago!


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

I have so many rice favorites...but my all time fave is something so simple! white rice, cooked in the rice cooker with about 1/2 stick of butter to 3 cups of rice. Once its out, I sprinkle it with kosher salt and drizzle generously with HONEY. OMG. Salty sweet HEAVEN.:bouncy:


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

If you're trying to ease into rice, I have a recipe that I make probably every couple of weeks. It's probably not the most sophisticated recipe (kind of on a par with tator tot casserole), but is really good and kids love it. 

1 pound hamburger (browned and drained)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can of cream of chicken soup
1-1/2 cups white rice
3-1/2 cups water
1 can mushrooms (drained)
3 stalks of chopped celery
1 chopped onion (optional)
1 can of sliced water chestnuts, drained (optional)
1 can bamboo shoots, drained (optional)
1/2 cup soy sauce

Mix everything together and cook in 9 X 13 pan at 375 or 400 degrees for around an hour (stir every 15 minutes or so so that rice doesn't stick on the bottom and add more water if it seems to be drying out). It's done when the rice is done.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Roamschooler, I just happened to have some leftover white rice and tried some butter & honey on it. Wow, it is just like dessert! I would have never thought of it! Yum, thanks.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Risotto is a great way to eat rice - very creamy. There are a lot of recipes out there for risotto.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Oven Mushroom Risotto 

6 cups chicken stock 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 yellow onion--finely chopped 
1 large carrot--diced 
2 stalks celery--diced 
2 cloves garlic--minced 
8 oz. button mushrooms-- brushed clean and thinly sliced 
2 cups medium-grain rice 
4 oz. white wine 
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese 
salt and pepper to taste 

In a large saucepan over medium heat, bring chicken stock to a simmer. Reduce the heat to low and keep warm. In a large skillet, melt the butter with olive oil. Add onion, carrots and celery and saute until tender. Add the garlic &amp; mushrooms and cook, stirring until just wilted (about 2 min.). Add rice and cook, stirring until the grains are hot and coated with oil (about 2 min.). Add salt and pepper and stir. Remove the skillet from the stove to add wine and stir. Put the skillet back on the burner and cook, stirring constantly until the wine is absorbed. Empty the rice mixture into the chicken stock and stir well. Pour mixture into a greased casserole dish and cover. Bake about 1 hour at 350 degrees or until the chicken stock is absorbed by the rice. Remove from oven and stir in grated parmigiana cheese.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Roamschooler said:


> I have so many rice favorites...but my all time fave is something so simple! white rice, cooked in the rice cooker with about 1/2 stick of butter to 3 cups of rice. Once its out, I sprinkle it with kosher salt and drizzle generously with HONEY. OMG. Salty sweet HEAVEN.:bouncy:




sounds like breakfast from my younger days! I haven't done that in years thanks for the reminder!


Kris


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay! Glad to be of service  I hadn't eaten "honey rice" in years until just a couple of months ago. Somehow the memory of eating it as a kid popped into my head, and I've been hooked on it (again) ever since. Mmmm...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My "go to" rice recipe is Mexican rice, similar to what you get at a Mexican restaurant.

1 cup raw rice
1/3 to 1/2 cup salsa, add water to make 2 cups. (I dump the salsa in a 2 cup measuring cup, fill the rest of the way with water, stir together)

Bring liquid to boil, add rice, return to boil, cover and turn heat to low for 20 minutes. 

If you want to make a meal out of it, brown 1 lb ground beef, drain, add liquid as above, bring to boil, add rice, stir, cover and reduce heat for 20 minutes. Top with cheese and put lid back on to melt.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite and it's easy is an American fried rice. I'm not a rice eater, but love this. I cut up bacon and green onion and fry them up. Add cooked rice and soy sauce. If you want, scramble an egg in a seperate pan and add it to the rice mixture. I also like to make an easy version of spanish rice by sauteing chopped onions and bell peppers, add some canned tomatoes and a little chili powder and add cooked rice to the mixture.


----------



## C. Marie (Dec 26, 2007)

We are of scandinavian/norwegian descent :viking:so risgrot is one of our favorite rice dishes. It is sweet, warm, pudding-like and amazing comfort food. Everyone we have introduced it to has loved it! Bring 4 cups of water and a dash of salt to a boil, add 2 cups rice then cover (do not remove lid during this stage) and simmer on low for 20 min. Add a quart of warm milk and cook on low for 30 min. Keep covered but stir often to prevent burning. Add milk periodically to keep it at desired consistancy, up to an additional quart. Spoon it warm into a bowl, let a dab of butter melt on top then add a little milk and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar. :bouncy: I sometimes add a dash of ground cardamom, nutmeg, or clove while cooking to spice things up. YUM!


----------

